# Humidity and storing soap



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

Hi Peeps!

I made my third batch of soap 5 weeks ago. I have had it drying in the sun and warmth of the livingroom, in a large flat box from the meat packing plant, the bars spread out well and stood on end. I rotated the bars to let all sides dry.

I used some red unrefined palm oil in the recipe, so the soap was pink-red tinged when first made. As the bars have dried, the color has lightened a lot, from the outside in. The forced air heat was on then, so the house was dry, but now it is very humid and we have to keep windows open to air out the house, or a bad musty smell come s up from the stone cellar. it is too early to put in the window A/C units. Burning incense helps temporarily with the smell (actually, right now, all the manure being put on the fields smells worse and it can't be avoided). But that is beside the point...

I want to store the bars properly to keep them nice; the batch was 10 pounds before drying, and I would guess I need to keep them away from humidity, no? I think they are pretty dry at this time. 

How do I do this?

Thanks!


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

Can you put a dehumidifier in the room where your soap is stored? I store my soap in the basement, and now that winter is over I am noticing just the slightest bit of dampness on some of my soap. We've got a dehumidifier in the basement though, so it's time to turn that on.


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

I store mine in rubbermaid boxes that have a container of "Damp Rid" in them. This will keep out the humidity. Be sure to check the damp rid every so often to empty out the water.


----------

